#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Learn Thai Language >  >  Thai Script Regularly Seen

## danbo

Seen on the back of lorries
รถพ่วง 
 rot(h) puang(f)

My dictionary translates this as 'trailer' - I guess that it equates to 'Long Vehicle' in the UK.

----------


## Dougal

You don't know how much that's been worrying me.

Does this mean you are back in the UK?

----------


## danbo

Seen on diagonal yellow road-signs
ลดความเร็ว
lot(h) kwaam(m) reo(m)


Reduce speed.

----------


## MeMock

Danbo's back  :Smile: 

Danbo's back  :Smile: 

Danbo's back  :Smile: 

Danbo's back  :Smile: 

Danbo's back  :Smile: 

Danbo's back  :Smile: 

Danbo's back  :Smile: 

Danbo's back  :Smile: 

Danbo's back  :Smile: 

Danbo's back  :Smile:

----------


## danbo

On signs at the front of a house/business
หมาดุ
maa(r) du(l)

dog fierce = guard-dog

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> On signs at the front of a house/business
> หมาดุ
> ma(r) du(l)
> 
> dog fierce = guard-dog


I prefer 'hmaa du' - If you aspirate the 'm' it actually helps you get the tone right.

ยา
'Yaa' (Drug Store) is a useful one and easy to remember, as is

นวด
'Nuat' (Massage).

----------


## danbo

> I prefer 'hmaa du' - If you aspirate the 'm' it actually helps you get the tone right.


Good tip  :Smile:  I'm always getting 'dog' and 'horse' confused....nothing to do with speaking Thai, I just always get them confused.

----------


## kingwilly

> Originally Posted by danbo
> 
> 
> On signs at the front of a house/business
> หมาดุ
> ma(r) du(l)
> 
> dog fierce = guard-dog
> 
> ...


and wots the one for short time hotel ?

or happy ending provided ?

 :dev+ang:

----------


## MeMock

This is a good thread. Another good one is the "We love the King" Stickers on the back of every car.

เรา รัก (love heart) ในหลวง

rew (we) ruk (love) nai luang (king)

----------


## danbo

Seen at the entrance/exit to buildings or car-parks
ทางเข้า
taang (m) kao(f)

way in - entrance


ทางออก
taang (m) awk(l)

way out - exit

----------


## danbo

Seen just about anywhere....
ที่จอดรถ
tee(f) jort(l) rot(h)

Carpark

----------


## Thetyim

I can't read thai and I doubt if I ever will now but there is one sign I do really need to know.
When you come to a set of traffic lights and you want to turn left sometimes you can go  and sometimes you have to wait.
Both fucking signs are the same colour and shape.
How do you tell the difference ?

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Just turn anyway. If there's nothing coming, no worries.

----------


## danbo

I have a related query on 'Frontage Road' (I can't remember the Thai script)

When I saw this in BKK I thought that it referred to an actual road, but I have seen it all over and guess that it refers to a 'type' of road - anyone?

----------


## Thetyim

> I have a related query on 'Frontage Road'


I think it is just what they call an access for the shops.

----------


## RDN

> Originally Posted by danbo
> 
> I have a related query on 'Frontage Road'
> 
> 
> I think it is just what they call an access for the shops.


Exactly - it's the road between a major (no stopping) road and the shops, allowing you to stop or get to the petrol stations and shops.

This road can be just as long as the major road and is often used by the savvy drivers during the rush hour or when the major road is clogged.

----------


## danbo

Seen near hazards.....sometimes
ระวัง อัทตราย
ra(h)wang(m)  an(m)dta(l)raai(m) 

Take-care Danger(ous)

----------


## buadhai

อันตราย

----------


## danbo

Oh Gawd!!!!! Cheers buadhai

อันตราย NOT อัทตราย

You know when sometimes you get a good idea, but when you put it into practise.....I'd best stick to threads about dancing badgers.

----------


## buadhai

> You know when sometimes you get a good idea, but when you put it into practise.....I'd best stick to threads about dancing badgers.


No worries. We all make typos now and then....

----------


## buadhai

ตัดผมชาย

Men's haircut

----------


## RDN

STOP!!

   -  หยุด  : "yoot"

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Hyudt! actually.

----------


## kingwilly

> Hyudt! actually.


quite true - but its the expriated h !

(is that how u spell exprirated??)

----------


## buadhai

^
Only if the aitch has passed away.

I believe you mean unaspirated.

----------


## RDN

> Hyudt! actually.


Wrong.

There is no way you can accurately write Thai words using Roman letters and hope to get the sound right. There are several transliteration schemes currently in use for Thai to English transliteration. I've used the one Thai2English.com uses:



"yoot" is pronounced without any "h" sound in front. The "h" is there to modify the tone to low.

There is no word in Thai such as ยุด  (i.e. "yoot" without the "H" in front  - หยุด without the ห in front), so I can't illustrate what "yoot" would sound like without the "H". 


However, you can compare "divorced" and "grandma".

The haw heep is there in หย่า (divorced) "yàa" to make it low tone. Otherwise it would be ย่า (grandmother) "yâa" - falling tone.

----------


## buadhai

ซ่อม

Repair: motorcycles, cars, appliances, etc. Seen all over town.

----------


## danbo

> No worries. We all make typos now and then....


I know, but when one is posting the words of a foreign language for a warning sign it would be nice to be accurate....What if someone fell down a hole because they saw a sign in the front of the hole and thought,_ 'That's not what danbo wrote, no danger here.....arghhhhhhhh'_

Anyhow, this is from memory so please correct if inaccurate:

ปะยาง
bpa(l) yaang(m)


patch(rubber).  I believe that this indicates a puncture repair service - perhaps they also sell tyres.

----------


## Skulldigger

ตัดจู๋ชาย 

Greengrocer's.

----------


## ceburat

> ตัดจู๋ชาย 
> 
> Greengrocer's.


 
Warning - Don't eat what you get there!

----------


## forreachingme

AIWA

That's what i read at the diesel filling pump...

I will ask for aiwa choice but finally i have to point it by the finger as they cannot make out what i mean by this...

----------


## Spin

This ones popular...

ҴտԿᴾ

I think it means "get the farang to checkbin"

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Wrong.


No. I'm right.

----------


## buadhai

สุขา

"Refreshment" stand....

----------


## Skulldigger

&#210;&#233;&#210;&#180;&#232;&#210;&#232;&#212;&#  203;&#213;&#213;&#191;&#185;&#191;&#215;&#232;&#21  2;&#191;&#225;&#180;&#190;&#214;&#228;&#185;&#195;  &#230;&#230;

Just to make sure I have this down correctly:
OeO eOeOEOO?1?xeO?a 3/4&#214;&#228;1Aaeae

Could you provide a pronunciation guide please?

----------


## RDN

> ҴտԿᴾ
> 
> Just to make sure I have this down correctly:
> OeO eOeOEOO?1?xeO?a 3/41Aaeae
> 
> Could you provide a pronunciation guide please?


Change your character encoding to Unicode (UTF-8). All will be revealed!  :Smile:

----------


## RDN

> Originally Posted by RDN
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> 
> No. I'm right.


Good explanation.  :bunny3:

----------

